# DIY PVC tunnel questions...



## Xathine (May 29, 2009)

I'm interested in doing the DIY tunnels.

However I'm unsure of what silicone to use...

Would this be fine?

GE CONSUMER & INDUSTRIAL at Lowe's: 10Oz. Premium Waterproof Window & Door 100% Silicone Almond


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

Xathine said:


> I'm interested in doing the DIY tunnels.
> 
> However I'm unsure of what silicone to use...
> 
> ...


I wouldnt bother with the silicon, but its GE-1 that you need, its the only aquarium safe caulk outside of aquarium sealant.


You can use PVC primer and glue to adhere the PVC to each piece, let it sit for 24 hours then rinse and put in tank.

I assure you it is 100% safe once its gassed off.


----------



## Xathine (May 29, 2009)

So the stuff I linked wont work?

My plan is to get a rather large L shape pvc piepe and cut in in half so its only a half circle.

then I want to put it in the corner of my tank and prop it up so its like elevated about 2-3" from the gravel floor


----------

